
Awesome Developer Streams: curated list of awesome developers that stream - ingve
https://github.com/bnb/awesome-developer-streams#awesome-developer-streams-
======
fnayr
Surprising that Jonathan Blow (Braid, The Witness, Jai) is missing, given that
Casey Muratori is listed (the other really popular game dev that streams).

Nevertheless, he streams game development and creating his programming
language at @Naysayer88 on twitch and regularly posts his videos to Youtube.
Skip the beginning of his stream or you may be instilled with the overwhelming
desire to go out and buy cupcakes.

* Twitter: [https://twitter.com/Jonathan_Blow](https://twitter.com/Jonathan_Blow)

* Twitch: [https://www.twitch.tv/naysayer88](https://www.twitch.tv/naysayer88)

* Youtube: [https://www.youtube.com/user/jblow888](https://www.youtube.com/user/jblow888)

~~~
viridian
I scrolled through the list looking for this myself. How are you going to have
a list of development streams and not include the most popular developer
streamer. This list just feels weird, like giving a list of popular
programming languages and not mentioning java.

~~~
glenneroo
That's why it's hosted on github. To quote the 5th line:

> ...make your change to this file and open a pull request!

------
philsnow
The title says "curated", but in my experience all the "awesome-*" lists have
just a few criteria for merging PRs, highest among them that changes keep the
list sorted alphabetically. The approach doesn't have any opinions about whose
streams you should try watching first. How is this all that different from
searching google for "developers who stream", except that on this list it's
easier for people who would be far down in the search results to get noticed?

As for this "awesome-" list, the same holds for all of them that I've seen.

~~~
rw_grim
This list is basically curated by the developer streamers as it's been brought
to our attention :)

~~~
philsnow
So it's "curated by the community" ? If so that sounds like "crowd-sourced" to
me.

There's an opportunity to evaluate some of the content that's listed here,
imbue it with more structure, and espouse opinions about what's worth watching
and (crucially) what _isn't_. People might disagree with you, but they can
curate their own list.

~~~
rw_grim
I'm sure people would find value in that, I look forward to seeing what you
put together ;)

------
minieggs
Not seeing any lispers, maybe that's my sign. :)

~~~
paines
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMV8p6Lb-
bd6UZtTc_QD4zA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMV8p6Lb-bd6UZtTc_QD4zA)

------
rw_grim
You all might also be interested in
[https://www.reddit.com/r/WatchPeopleCode/](https://www.reddit.com/r/WatchPeopleCode/)

------
ghostbrainalpha
+1 for Suz Hinton at the top of the list. That's a bad ass lady. Also great on
Twitter ~ @noopkat

Edit: Also does anyone know if there are any good Ruby streamers? I don't see
any on the list.

~~~
rw_grim
While noopkat is awesome, the list is in the order that people were added :)

------
bsenftner
I wish there was some way to isolate developer streams discussing programming
in the FFMPEG libav API from the countless "how to use FFMPEG" videos.

~~~
bsenftner
And trying to search with "libAV" brings up dork videos emotionally raging
about the libAV fork that died.

~~~
AstralStorm
Try proper names like avcodec, avformat, avio and avutil. These should work as
opposed to late libav.

------
petercooper
Step two for anyone fancying a weekend hack or similar.. use the Twitch API to
monitor which ones are live or not and present that info on a single page we
can visit to watch a live programming stream right now.

~~~
sbarker
[https://codepen.io/stephenleebarker/full/zNvWJQ/](https://codepen.io/stephenleebarker/full/zNvWJQ/)

~~~
Raphmedia
Ask and you shall receive. Pretty awesome, did you just write this?

~~~
sbarker
Thanks, I just had to modify an older project, adding YouTube would be the
next step but lunch is over lol.

------
thenodebotanist
twitch.tv/nodebotanist (bias disclosure: that's me, so you'll have to decide
awesomeness for yourself). Hardware, Node.JS, and sometimes how to make
technical content (meta).

~~~
rw_grim
why not just create a pr for the repo?

------
nikofeyn
i have been looking and looking but can't find good streams or videos of
people coding in a lisp (e.g., common lisp) or a smalltalk. this is really
disappointing because i would love to see these (supposedly) more dynamic
environments at work. i would also take any SML or f# videos as well.

there is a korean guy on youtube who does some live coding in common lisp for
music and visuals, which is really cool, but that's all i have found.

any suggestions?

~~~
gameswithgo
this guy has a few F# videos:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAiiOTio8Yu69c3XnR7nQBQ/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAiiOTio8Yu69c3XnR7nQBQ/videos)

